# Dwdm



## جمعه الخاطري (29 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (30 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جدا والاحلى انو بالانجليزي . علشان نتعود على القراءه وفهم مصطلحات الاتصالات باللغه الانجليزية.

يسلموا. والموضوع عن احد التقنيات المستخدمه في الارسال عبر الفايبر اوبتك.

مشكور.


----------



## Ibn khalid (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الملف الرائع . . . . واحب ان اضيف ملف آخر عن نفس الموضوع ونسأل الله ان تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

كمان كتاب جميل جدا .. شكرا لك ابن خالد


----------



## alone4 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكركم أخواني جمعة الخاطري وابن خالد على الملفين الرائعين ...

دمتم بخير أحبائي


----------



## legend22 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي يا مبدع
عن جد كنت محتاج دوكيومنت على هذا الموضوع
تحياتي الك يا وردة


----------



## نزيك (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن مالفرق بين ال sdh dwdm


----------

